# Looking for 1bd Bonnet Creek May 20-23



## Colorado Belle (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi folks,

I'm going to cancel a 2bd/2ba at Parkway Villas Int'l because my sister just cancelled on me and I'd be lost in a big unit.

If anyone has points for last minute Bonnet Creek unit, I'd be happy to stay there instead and could afford up to $75 night.

Otherwise, I'll just stay with friends who live out by the airport and 'commute'

PM or post! Thanks, 
CB


----------



## HappyGoLucky (Apr 24, 2016)

*No availability*



Colorado Belle said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm going to cancel a 2bd/2ba at Parkway Villas Int'l because my sister just cancelled on me and I'd be lost in a big unit.
> 
> ...



I just checked, hoping to help you. But nothing is available at Bonnet Creek at this time.


----------



## Colorado Belle (May 2, 2016)

Thanks for checking, Happy!  I love it when tuggers can help each other out.

Wondering why this is such a busy time...or if it is....thought the week after mom's day and before memorial holiday might be little deader.


----------

